# Bald Eagle Nesting Webcam



## Jaque (Sep 12, 2010)

Thought that all of you here at the sportsman would enjoy this.

The Raptor Resource Project brings you the Decorah Eagles from atop their tree at the fish hatchery in Decorah, Iowa.
The live video feed is streamed online 24/7. At night an infrared light provides night vision to viewers through the cam. *Infrared light is not visible to eagles, they do not see it or know it is there.*


I found this the other day and have been keeping an eye on it since. Its fun to watch them eat, I swear they had Waldo for dinner once! 

http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles

They do have videos of the chicks hatching.

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

here's another

http://www.wvec.com/marketplace/microsite-content/eagle-cam.html


----------

